# Brown spots on ceiling after skim coating



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

If you need to use Kilz, you only need the oil based, no need at all to prime twice. As to what it is, I would say nicotine, but really hard to say from here.


----------



## aminus21 (Dec 24, 2009)

Today (3rd day after skim coating), some of the compound on the ceiling started to bubble and peel...


----------



## Seattle2k (Mar 26, 2012)

Did you skimcoat the walls too? If so, do they also show the spotting? It makes me think cigarette tar or rust. But, then the bubbling and peeling throws me off. What's the attic space look like? Is it humid?


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Sounds like it almost has to be a moisture problem. 3 day old mud should be hard the only thing that would make it soft enough to bubble or peel is moisture.


----------



## aminus21 (Dec 24, 2009)

Yes, we did skim coat the walls too, but they did not spot or peel..


----------



## aminus21 (Dec 24, 2009)

We added a coat of BIN. After it dried, we added a very light coat of compound and then lightly sanded. Then prime and paint. Came out great. 

I talked to some painters and they said sometimes when there is stained oil based paint, they will spray a first coat of BIN, then skim with compound, then prime and paint. 

Thought I'd share the update in case anyone else runs into it. 


Thanks everyone for the great input.


----------



## jlethert (Mar 13, 2014)

I have some areas that look exactly like this. I have re-textured whole house which has had varying surfaces, some new, primed, some original surface semi-gloss painted. The areas that this occured, had been old semi-gloss paint that was skim coated first and then when light trowel texture was applied the 2nd day, the following am it looked like this. I did not see anything coming through 1st coat/skim coat. Is it possible the skim coat was not dry? Some of it was exterior wall, interior wall, and ceiling, mainly in one room, not other areas.


----------

